# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Φαίδρα - MINOAN LINES (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Διαθέσιμη για κατέβασμα είναι η Φαίδρα των Μινωικών Γραμμών
633.jpg

----------


## puntov

Καλησπέρα σας πολυ καλο το βαπορι συγχαρητηρια και ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------

